# flow drills



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

How about listing some flow drills to work technique and transitions?  I'll start:

Pass Guard - Recover Guard - Pass other side - cont.

Bridge and roll from under mount - Arm under pass - Cradle - Bottom person breaks cradle by kicking out, mount as they do it - Bottom man bridges and rolls - cont

From mount Armbar - Bottom man defends with hand on head and pushing the leg over with elbow - Pass guard - mount - cont.

From Guard triangle - Triangle escape - Pass guard - mount - bottom man rolls - triangle from guard - cont.

Elbow escape from mount - Sweep - Elbow escape from mount - cont.

Reverse Cross side (facing legs) - side mount - cross side - north/south - cross side other side - side mount - Reverse cross side - back the other way.

Knee on belly - jump over to knee on belly other side - back the other way

Knee on belly, around the top to other side, back and forth

Closed guard - Butterfly Guard - sit up and double leg to side mount - recover guard - butterfly guard - cont.

Hip throw to side mount - recover guard - stand up from bottom retaining clinch - hip throw - cont.


----------

